# *** Lost/stolen wallet***



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

Wallet fell out of my pocket and onto the bench I was sitting on about an hour (~5:450PM) ago, right in front of Chapters inside of Metrotown. If anyone on here picked up a black Hugo Boss tri-fold wallet knows who has it and can get me my wallet back, I will give you a cash reward. I don't care as much about the stuff inside the wallet than I do about the wallet itself as it holds much sentimental value. 

TIA


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Cancel your credit card regardless man, not worth the chance...

All they need is a starbucks\mcdonalds parking lot for free internet access, a laptop and a shipping address of a 3rd party and they can pull off an order online, or multiple under the radar orders. Won't go into details, but I wouldn't risk it.

Sorry to hear about your sentimental loss, that happened to me when I got broken into and my grandpa's knife was stolen.


----------



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

Cancelled my credit cards the second I got home. Chances of me seeing the wallet ever again are pretty slim.. had a nice amount of cash in there that would've made stealing it all the more worthwhile.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Call metrotown too, maybe a nice person picked it up and took it to customer services


----------



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

Left my contact information with customer service as well as mall security. Nothing yet! Every lost item I've ever come across has been returned to its rightful owner... hopefully I can say the same thing for myself this time.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I would have given it back and just asked if there might be a possibility of a reward, but that's just me.

Not BS'ing and I'm not a particularly caring person to stranger's to say the least, but calling the mall's customer service is a good idea, I'd totally return it.

Worst case scenario it's not there, or more likely if it is you won't have a wad of cash and it was returned anonymously.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. that sucks man. i would check the trash cans in the area, cause i would think if the finder was dishonest they would toss the wallet and keep the cash. Good Luck. Cheers


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

if you are really lucky some one found it took the cash and droped it in a mailbox.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I actually had a wallet I dropped outside my friend's house in Vancouver 2 decades ago be mailed to me (at least my driver's license and such) from CALGARY by some nice person who found it tossed after the money and credit cards were removed by someone else. So it does happen.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

A number of years ago my mother left a Louis Vuitton purse with $500 in cash and all of her ID and credit cards in it sitting on a bench outside of Park Royal. She got back to the Ferry before she realized it was gone and when she went back to the mall it was gone from there. When she got gome to Gibsons she received a call from an exchange student, Iranian or Armenian, I forget which, that was visiting Vancouver for school. He had found her purse on the bench. The next day when she went to go pick it up all of her cards, all of the money, everything was still in it. The guy didn't even want a reward but she forced him to take $100 lol 

So.... There are still good people out there, don't lose hope!


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

did you talk to a Chapters manager?? My sister works there... someone may have turned it into either starbucks or Chapters... or one of the employees found it and turned it into a manager... my sister finds keys and wallets and kids all the time during her shift... it's worth an attempt...

Good luck


----------



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

Got a call from the customer service desk about a half hour ago with good news. Wallet was turned in with everything intact except the money but that's OK, since I would've given them all the money in there anyways.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Good news and good to hear.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear it man!!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Excellent. It's the other stuff besides money that's hardest to replace.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice. you got lucky, my bro lost his at a government building and never seen it again. Cheers


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Jing said:


> Got a call from the customer service desk about a half hour ago with good news. Wallet was turned in with everything intact except the money but that's OK, since I would've given them all the money in there anyways.


They took the money cause they knew u were giving it to them 
But seriously thats good news, u got everything back  Good to hear


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

it's almost an expected thing when lost wallets with cash are returned. my wife lost a number of wallets and say... 8 out of 10 of them return without the cash. i found a wallet in chapters robson some months ago and i didn't even open the thing but thick cash is sticking out of it. the wallet went straight to the manager in case someone goes looking for it. 

nice to hear you found your wallet


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

That's such a great story! I'm glad you got your wallet back with all your cards. You are so lucky. My previous coworker had her wallet stolen with all her cards a never got it back. Few years later she had problems because someone stole her identity and it caused her lots of problems. So count your blessings!


----------

